# Hotdogs?



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

My partner has worked in pet stores for years and I mentioned to him that I had 2 pregnant does. The next thing he has went away through to the kitchen and has opened a packet of hot dogs and put a bit of hotdog in the cage with the does. Is this ok for them to eat? I'm really not sure but apparently the pet shop used hot dogs for protein but they aren't that healthy for people and I can't imagine they would be healthy for mice.

Has anyone ever heard of this?


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

I wouldn't feed it. Generally, I don't feed any food for humans to my mice. There is too much salt and sugar in human foods. I'm not sure it it's toxic, but I certainly don't recommend feeding hot dogs.


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Yeah I don't give them anything that isn't specifically made for them, well except a little bit of kitten food when I have managed to get some in, but i couldn't even be sure what is in hot dogs as many are made from chicken and other random meat products as well as all the additives and who knows what else! Iv taken the hotdog piece out and given it to the dog haha! Saves wasteing food. I know it's just as bad but the dog has left over food and meat so I figured why not lol


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Good protein sources for nursing does include: milk soaked bread, high quality cat or dog food, scrambled or boiled egg, KMR and cooked chicken.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Whilst cooked meat is a good source of protein hotdogs have a very high salt content and as such should not be fed to mice.

If you want to add additional protein into their diet cooked chicken or even cat and dog kibble both have a min of 22 per cent protein and is safe for mice.


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Yeah, well thanks!


----------

